# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Ausnahmezustand in Bangkok

## Daniel Sun

_In den Straßen Bangkok liefern sich Regierungsanhänger und Oppositionelle heftige Kämpfe

[img_l:3kghisuo]http://img.stern.de/_content/63/68/636867/bangkok-unruhen_250.jpg[/img_l:3kghisuo]Die thailändische Armee hat in Straßenschlachten zwischen rivalisierenden Demonstranten in der Hauptstadt Bangkok eingegriffen, der Ministerpräsident verhängte den Ausnahmezustand. Ein Demonstrant wurde getötet, Dutzende verletzt. Unruhen gab es auch auf der Ferieninsel Phuket.

Die seit Tagen andauernden Massenproteste gegen die Regierung in Thailand sind gewaltsam eskaliert. Tausende Anhänger von Regierung und Opposition lieferten sich in der Nacht zum Dienstag in der Hauptstadt Bangkok schwere Zusammenstöße, in deren Verlauf mindestens ein Mensch getötet und dutzende weitere verletzt wurden. Regierungschef Samak Sundaravej verhängte den Ausnahmezustand über die Hauptstadt und forderte die weiter vor dem Regierungssitz ausharrenden Demonstranten zum Abzug auf.

Ein Anführer der Opposition rief dazu auf, die Proteste ungeachtet des Versammlungsverbotes fortzusetzen. An dem seit einer Woche besetzten Regierungssitz zogen hunderte Polizisten und Soldaten auf. "Die Soldaten mussten aus ihren Kasernen kommen, um den Frieden wieder herzustellen", sagte Armeechef Anupong Paojinda.
Zusammenstöße zwischen Polizei und Demonstranten


Die Straßenkämpfe ereigneten sich unweit des Regierungssitzes, der seit einer Woche von tausenden Anhängern der oppositionellen Volksallianz für Demokratie (PAD) belagert wird. Fernsehbilder zeigten Demonstranten mit Helmen und Schlagstöcken, die aufeinander losgingen und sich gegenseitig mit Steinen bewarfen. Auf den Straßen lagen blutende Menschen. Ein Sprecher des nationalen Rettungszentrums sagte, ein Mensch sei getötet und 44 weitere seien verletzt worden. Drei der Verletzten wiesen demnach Schusswunden auf. Bei dem Toten handle es sich um einen 53-jährigen Mann, der mit stumpfen Gegenständen geschlagen wurde und anschließend in einem Krankenhaus starb.



Ausnahmezustand in Bangkok
Regierungschef Samak forderte die Demonstranten auf, vom Regierungssitz abzuziehen. "Niemand hat das Recht, das zu tun, was sie getan haben", sagte er bei einer im Fernsehen übertragenen Pressekonferenz. "Ich habe keine andere Wahl gehabt, als den Ausnahmezustand zu verhängen, um das Problem ein für alle Mal zu lösen", fügte er hinzu. Armee und Polizei würden über die Einhaltung der Maßnahme wachen. Den Bewohnern von Bangkok versicherte Samak, der Ausnahmezustand werde den Alltag in der Stadt nicht beeinträchtigen. "Das Leben wird normal weitergehen", sagte er. Der Ausnahmezustand werde nicht lange aufrecht erhalten. Es werde keine Ausgangssperre geben.


Der Medienmogul Sondhi Limthongkul, einer der Anführer der oppositionellen PAD, sagte vor 5000 Anhängern am Regierungssitz, diese sollten sich durch die Verhängung des Ausnahmezustands nicht einschüchtern lassen und weiter demonstrieren. Er behauptete, die regierungstreuen Aktivisten würden bezahlt. Sie erhielten rund vier Euro am Tag.

Rücktritt des Ministerpräsidenten gefordert
Vor dem Regierungssitz harren seit Dienstag vergangener Woche tausende PAD-Anhänger aus. Die aus militanten Nationalisten, Anhängern des Königs und Gewerkschaftern bestehende Partei fordert den Rücktritt von Samak. Sie sieht in dem Sieger der Parlamentswahl vom vergangenen Dezember eine "Marionette" des 2006 in einem unblutigen Militärputsch abgesetzten Vorgängers Thaksin Shinawatra. Der wegen Korruption angeklagte ehemalige Regierungschef entzieht sich im britischen Exil einem Prozess in seiner Heimat. Eine Sondersitzung des Parlaments am Sonntag brachte keine Lösung der politischen Krise. Samak lehnte Forderungen der Protestbewegung und der Opposition ab, das Parlament aufzulösen und Neuwahlen abzuhalten.

Von den Massenprotesten gegen die thailändische Regierung waren in den vergangenen Tagen auch tausende Urlauber betroffen. Der Flughafen auf der beliebten Ferieninsel Phuket war zwei Tage lang geschlossen, nachdem am Freitag mehr als 5000 Demonstranten auf die Startbahn gerannt waren. Am Sonntag wurde der Flughafen wieder in Betrieb genommen. Auch der Flugverkehr an anderen Flughäfen des südostasiatischen Landes sowie der Bahnverkehr waren durch die Proteste beeinträchtigt.

DPA/AFP_

Stern

----------


## Daniel Sun

_Thailands Regierung verhängt Ausnahmezustand für Bangkok



[img_l:8lzdquxk]http://www.sonntagszeitung.ch/fileadmin/userdata/sda/2008/09/02173x130_20080902030458.jpg[/img_l:8lzdquxk] Die seit Tagen andauernden Proteste gegen die Regierung in Thailand sind eskaliert. Als Reaktion verhängte Regierungschef Samak Sundaravej den Ausnahmezustand über der Hauptstadt.

Versammlungen mit mehr als fünf Teilnehmern seien verboten. Wie das Radio weiter berichtete, ernannte Samak den einflussreichen Armeechef, General Anupong Paojinda, zum Vorsitzenden einer Kommission, die über die Einhaltung des Ausnahmezustands wachen soll.

Anupong habe die Befugnis, jede Versammlung aufzulösen, hiess es in der Mitteilung. Er könne Menschen daran hindern, bestimmte Plätze aufzusuchen oder sie anweisen, bestimmte Plätze zu verlassen.

Zudem wurde die Berichterstattung der Medien eingeschränkt, um "ein Untergraben der öffentlichen Sicherheit" zu verhindern. Die Oppositionsbewegung wies den Notstandserlass zurück.

Bei den Ausschreitungen waren wenige Stunden zuvor mindestens ein Mensch getötet und 44 weitere verletzt worden. Fernsehbilder zeigten Demonstranten mit Helmen und Schlagstöcken, die aufeinander losgingen und sich gegenseitig mit Steinen bewarfen. Auf den Strassen lagen blutende Menschen.

Nur mit Hilfe von rund 400 Soldaten konnte die Polizei beide Seiten nach einer Stunde wieder trennen und die Auseinandersetzungen beenden.

Die Strassenkämpfe ereigneten sich unweit des Regierungssitzes, der seit einer Woche von Anhängern der oppositionellen Volksallianz für Demokratie (PAD) belagert wird.

Sie fordern den Rücktritt von Ministerpräsident Samak, in dem sie eine "Marionette" des 2006 in einem unblutigen Militärputsch abgesetzten Vorgängers Thaksin Shinawatra sehen. Samak lehnt weiterhin alle Rücktrittsforderungen ab.

Bereits am Morgen war eine Bombe in einem Wachhäuschen der Polizei explodiert, verletzt wurde niemand. Stunden später kündigte eine Gewerkschaft des öffentlichen Dienstes ab Mittwoch einen Streik in 43 Unternehmen an.
sda

Publiziert am 02.09.2008_

SonntagsZeitung

----------


## guenny

Irgendwie habe ich kein rechtes Mitleid. In Buriram wurden den Leuten für die Teilnahme an einer Demonstration gegen die Regierung pro Kopf 200 THB plus 1500 THB für die Gestellung eines Pickup zur Anfahrt gezahlt.
Kurz vorher wurde für die Wahl des Bürgermeisters des Tamboon je Stimme 400 THB gezahlt. Thailand ist keine Demokratie mehr sondern anscheinend durch und durch korrupt. Wenn für jede "demokratische Handlung" von Bürgern Geld gezahlt wird, sowohl von der Regierung als auch von der Opposition, ist das erbärmlich. Meine Frau meint, sie richten gerade Thailand zugrunde.

----------

> Meine Frau meint, sie richten gerade Thailand zugrunde.


Ja, das meint meine Frau auch. Sie hat mit dem Land ziemlich abgeschlossen. Selbst die Planung eines Urlaubs dort (nach einigen Jahren Abwesenheit) liegt auf Eis. Lieber nach Norwegen oder Schweden. Mann staunt...

----------


## walter

....und wann wird der Süden und der Isaan selbstständig?
Meine Frau fliegt am Freitag und hat keine Angst.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Mitleid hab ich auch keines, aber ich finde es schon sehr traurig!

Grade mit den Praktiken der allgegenwertigen Korruption, wie z.B. die gebotenen Gelder für die Teilnahme an den Demonstrationen, wird man hier durch die Medien doch sehr wenig bis gar nicht konfrontiert. Pressefreiheit, ist wohl bestenfalls ein Fremdwort!

Was mich allerdings Wundert ist, dass der König sich noch nicht zu Worte gemeldet hat.

Dennoch sehe ich meinem nächsten Urlaub recht gelassen entgegen, aber das sind ja auch noch ein paar Wochen bis dahin....es bleibt auf jeden Fall spannend!

----------

> In Buriram wurden den Leuten für die Teilnahme an einer Demonstration gegen die Regierung pro Kopf 200 THB plus 1500 THB für die Gestellung eines Pickup zur Anfahrt gezahlt.


Quelle ?

----------


## Enrico

*Newsmail von Thailand Tours:*

Liebe Kunden,
liebe Thailand-Freunde!

Wie Sie den Medien sicher entnommen haben, gibt es in Thailand seit einiger Zeit Demonstrationen gegen die Regierung. Da die Berichte der Medien oft recht kurz und leider auch nicht umfassend sind, erlauben Sie mir bitte, Ihnen unsere persönliche Einschätzung der Lage zu geben.

Ihr Sarawut Muangyai und das Team von Thailand Tours


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Thailand - 02.09.2008 - vormittags
2. Für Thailand Tours Kunden gut zu wissen:
3. Die versönliche Rolle des Militärs
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


1. Thailand - 02.09.2008 - vormittags
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Wir stehen mit unseren Kollegen und Büros in ganz Thailand ständig in Verbindung und sind daher über die örtliche Situation aus erster Hand informiert.

Die Demonstrationen in Bangkok beschränken sich auf das Gebiet des "Goverment House". Es nehmen etwa zentausend Menschen daran Teil. Wenn man bedenkt, dass in Bangkok über 12 Millionen Menschen leben, so wird klar, das es sich um eine begrenzte Situation handelt.

Heute Nacht kam es bedauerlicherweise rund um das "Goverment House" zu Zusammenstößen. Einige Pro-Regierungs-Demonstranten gegen einige Anti-Regierungs-Demonstranten. In deren Verlauf wurde ein Mann so schwer verletzt, dass er später im Krankenhaus starb.

Seit 5 Uhr morgens ist die Lage wieder ganz ruhig. Spezialeinheiten der Polizei werden von speziell geschulten Militäreinheiten dabei unterstützt die rivalisierenden Gruppen zu trennen. Mittlerweile befinden sich die Pro-Regierungs-Demonstranten auf dem Heimweg.

Der Ministerpräsident hat den Ausnahmezustand über die Stadt Bangkok verhängt um die Lage zu stabilisieren. Dieser soll vorerst auf eine Woche beschränkt bleiben. Das bedeutet, Menschenansammlungen von mehr als 5 Personen sind verboten. Es gibt aber kein nächtliches Ausgangsverbot oder ähnliches. Das Leben in der Stadt läuft ganz normal ab. Die Leute gehen zur Arbeit. Nur die Schulen bleiben heute geschlossen, sind aber ab morgen wieder  normal im Betrieb.

Alle Touren und Besichtigungsprogramme können ohne Einschränkungen durchgeführt werden. Lediglich der Marmortempel kann nicht besucht werden, da er nahe beim "Goverment House" liegt. Wir ersetzen diesen Programmpunkt z.B. mit dem Wat Arun.

Alle Flughäfen des Landes sind offen und in Betrieb. Auch die Eisenbahn, die einige Tage bestreikt wurde fährt heute wieder.

In den übrigen Landesteilen und vor allem in Nordthailand und den Badezielen gibt es keine nennenswerten Demonstrationen und das Leben läuft seinen gemütlichen Gang wie immer. Auch hier sind Touristen nicht betroffen.

Die Demonstrationen richteten sich zu keiner Zeit gegen Touristen oder Ausländer. Die Thais wissen, was Sie dem Tourismus zu verdanken haben. So wurde auch die Blockade des Flughafen Phukets in der letzten Woche schnell wieder beendet und die Führer der Demonstranten haben sich dafür entschuldigt.

Als Tourist werden Sie von den Vorgängen nichts mitbekommen, sofern Sie nicht gerade ganz bewusst den Ort der Demonstration aufsuchen, wovor wir aber abraten möchten.

Unser Fazit: Es gibt keinerlei Gründe, die eine Stornierung einer Thailand Reise zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt anraten oder rechtfertigen würden. Die Sicherheitslage für ausländische Gäste ist in Thailand wie immer sehr gut und damit besser, als in vielen anderen europäischen Staaten.  Wir werden die Lage beobachten und Sie über die Entwicklung informieren. Unserer Einschätzung nach ist eine Eskalation nicht zu befürchten und es wird, wie es der thailändischen Mentalität entspricht, eine friedliche Lösung geben.



2. Für Thailand Tours Kunden gut zu wissen:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thailand Tours unterhält zusammen mit seinem örtlichen Kooperationspartner Siam Express in allen wichtigen Zielgebieten des Landes Servicebüros. So stehen Ihnen unsere Kollegen in Chiang Mai, Chiang Rai, Trat, Pattaya, Hua Hin, Koh Samui, Khao Lak, Phuket, Koh Lanta und Koh Samui zur Verfügung und helfen gerne mit Rat und Tat weiter. Und ganz egal in welcher Situation Sie Hilfe brauchen sollten, wir sind vor Ort für Sie da!
So können Sie unbeschwert reisen und Ihren Urlaub von Anfang bis Ende genießen!


3. Die versönliche Rolle des Militärs
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Wenn Sie mehr Infromationen über die Rolle des Militärs im aktuellen Konflikt wünschen, so empfehle ich Ihnen den Artikel in der Bangkok Post von heute zu lesen. Der Armeechef Khun Anupong gibt darin klar zu verstehen, daß es ihm um eine friedliche Lösung des Konfliktes geht. Nicht Gewalt sonder Gespräche seien der Weg zum Erfolg, so der General.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/index.php


Absender:
Thailand Tours germany & thailand
Ihr Spezialist für Thailand & Asien
Telefon: 01801-938588
Telefax: 08193-938733
http://www.thailand-tours.net

----------


## Dieter

> Zitat von guenny
> 
> In Buriram wurden den Leuten für die Teilnahme an einer Demonstration gegen die Regierung pro Kopf 200 THB plus 1500 THB für die Gestellung eines Pickup zur Anfahrt gezahlt.
> 
> 
> Quelle ?


Wuerde mich auch interessieren, klingt naemlich verdammt unglaubhaft. Die Pro - Regierungsdemonstranten werden geschmiert, das ist bekannt.

Und das so eine Nummer in der Thaksin Hochburg Buriram laufen soll, halte ich fuer eine glatte Falschmeldung.

Die meisten Menschen in Bangkok sympathisieren mit der PAD. Ich auch. Oligarchen vom Schlage eines Thaksin sind mir ein Greuel.

----------


## guenny

wurde den Leuten im Dorf meiner Frau angeboten, Schwiegervater wollte das Angebot annehmen, Schwiegermutter war dagegen. Telefonisch von Mutter an Tochter übermittelt.
Mehr Quelle habe ich dazu nicht.

----------


## Enrico

Wir kennens leider auch nur aus Telefonaten, offizielle Quellen wird es wohl nie oder noch nicht geben...

----------

Ich dachte nur, weil 1500 für's Pick Up. Dat reicht doch bei weitem nicht mal für die Spritkosten. Rund 800 bis 900 km. Dürfte schwierig werden so Interessierte zu finden.

----------

> Wuerde mich auch interessieren, klingt naemlich verdammt unglaubhaft. Die Pro - Regierungsdemonstranten werden geschmiert, das ist bekannt.
> 
> ...
> 
> Die meisten Menschen in Bangkok sympathisieren mit der PAD. Ich auch. Oligarchen vom Schlage eines Thaksin sind mir ein Greuel.


Für mich klingt auch unglaubhaft, dass nur eine Seite geschmiert wird. Und warum der neureiche Telefonoligarch böse ist, der altreiche Zeitungsoligarch aber gut, das möchte ich mal gerne wissen.

Bevor das nun losgeht: Nein, ich will hier auch nicht die PPP oder Thaksin oder wen auch immer verteidigen. Mir erschließt sich nur nicht, warum die sozialistisch eingestellte BKK-Bourgeoisie für die PAD ist.

----------

Es ist unglaublich was für einen Schmarn von Halbwissen nun bei manchen europäischen Zeitungen von selbsternannten Asienexperten zusammengebrutzelt wird. was der dort loslässt in verbindung mit dem Königshaus, könnte dem hier einigen Ärger einbringen.

http://diepresse.com/home/meinung/ko...10976/index.do

----------


## spinne

> Wuerde mich auch interessieren, klingt naemlich verdammt unglaubhaft. Die Pro - Regierungsdemonstranten werden geschmiert, das ist bekannt.
> 
> Und das so eine Nummer in der Thaksin Hochburg Buriram laufen soll, halte ich fuer eine glatte Falschmeldung.
> 
> Oligarchen vom Schlage eines Thaksin sind mir ein Greuel.


Und darum schloß er messerscharf, daß nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf!  ::  

spinne

----------

Dieter, falls in Bangkok bist.

kannste mal ne Zusammenfassung geben, ob man irgendwelche angekündigten Massnahmen auch spührt. Kein Strom, Wasser, Busse etc.......

Sollte sich dies alles nur als Bluff erweisen, war's das wohl mit der PAD. Die nimmt dann doch keiner mehr ernst. Zerbröckeln nennt man dies, glaub ich.......


Was "Spendengelder" angeht, die fliessen doch überall.....

----------

Darf ich mal erfahren, warum mein Beitrag gelöscht wurde ???

Nur weil ich schrieb, das der von Phommel rein gesetzte Beitrag, wenn auch überspitzt, evtl. nicht ganz daneben liegt.

Ist das hier die neue Vorgehensweise?

----------


## Enrico

> Darf ich mal erfahren, warum mein Beitrag gelöscht wurde ???


  ::  Es wurde kein Beitrag gelöscht, und wenn würdest du einen Komentar dazu hier finden

----------

War heute ein paar Mal hier kucken, aber einen Beitrag von Auntarman habe ich nie gesehen danach. Falsches Knöpfle beim abschicken vielleicht erwischt ?

Zum Beitrag...

Der Autor spielt mit Unwahrheiten rum, die er dann um zu politisieren einsetzt.

Völlig falsch ist zum Beispiel, dass die Wahlbetrugsvorwürfe nun plötzlich kommen. Er geht noch einen Schritt weiter und macht daraus eine geplante Aktion gegen die Regierung.


Dass die Wahlbetrugsvorwürfe seit Monaten schon abgeklärt wuden und nun die Empfehlung an das oberste Gericht anstand, verschweigt er.

Das ist Journalismus unterster Schublade.

----------

> Zitat von Auntarman
> 
> Darf ich mal erfahren, warum mein Beitrag gelöscht wurde ???
> 
> 
>   Es wurde kein Beitrag gelöscht, und wenn würdest du einen Komentar dazu hier finden


Joh, so kenne ich das. Gibt's doch nicht. War der Finger echt so dick? Mist...

----------


## pezi

last die pads noch ein bisschen schreien.bald kommen die isaaner.dann iss schnell vorbei mit denen.gruss pezi

----------

> last die pads noch ein bisschen schreien.bald kommen die isaaner.dann iss schnell vorbei mit denen.gruss pezi


Es wird getuschelt, dass die PAD im Fall eines Sieges den Isaan an Kambodscha verscherbeln will. Im Notfall wird Laos angefragt, falls die den auch nicht wollen.   ::  




Und jetzt mal ohne Spass:
Dass Thailand eines Tages auseinanderbricht wie damals Jugoslawien, halte ich für sehr gut möglich.

----------


## Hua Hin

Vielleicht werden dann die Visa-runs nicht mehr so weit.  
Gruss Alex

----------

Premierminister Samak hat auf Morgen 7:30 a.m. ( 2:30 MEZ ) eine Ansprache über TV und Radio angekündigt. Es wird eigentlich erwartet, dass er über die Tumulte der letzten Tage/Wochen reden wird.

Es gibt aber auch Spekulationen, dass er seine Entscheidung zum Rücktritt verkünden wird.


Quelle

----------


## spinne

> Premierminister Samak hat auf Morgen 7:30 a.m. ( 2:30 MEZ ) eine Ansprache über TV und Radio angekündigt.
> Es gibt aber auch Spekulationen, dass er seine Entscheidung zum Rücktritt verkünden wird.
> 
> 
> Quelle


Typischer Fall von Fehlspekulation. Wenn der Wunsch der Vater der Gedanken ist, kommt sowas wohl vor.  ::  

spinne

----------


## Daniel Sun

[img_l:39vl8kn1]http://files.newsnetz.ch/story/1/2/9/12985386/6/1.jpg[/img_l:39vl8kn1]_«Ich werde bleiben, um die Demokratie im Land wieder herzustellen», sagte Samak in einer Radio-Ansprache an die Nation. «Ich kann nicht gehen, weil keine Gruppe mich in einem demokratischen System zum Rücktritt zwingen kann.»

Dafür akzeptierte Samak das Rücktrittsgesuch seines Aussenministers Tej Bunnag. Dieser war lediglich sechs Wochen lang Chef der thailändischen Diplomatie.

.... (vin/sda)

Erstellt: 04.09.2008, 07:10 Uhr_
Quelle

----------


## Daniel Sun

_Bangkok (Reuters) - Thailands Ministerpräsident Samak Sundaravej will trotz der anhaltenden Straßenschlachten und Proteste weder zurücktreten noch das Parlament auflösen.

"Ich kann Ihnen sagen, ich werde mein Amt nicht niederlegen. Ich werde auch nicht das Parlament auflösen", sagte Samak in einer Radio-Ansprache an die Nation am Donnerstag. Mit Blick auf die seit drei Monaten andauernden Straßenproteste von oppositionellen Demonstranten fügte Samak hinzu. "Diese Leute wollen, dass die Regierung aufgibt, aber wie könnte ich das tun, wenn die ganze Welt zuschaut? Das wäre beschämend".

Nach der Eskalation im Machtkampf mit der Opposition hatte die thailändische Regierung am Dienstag den Ausnahmezustand über die Hauptstadt Bangkok verhängt. Samak reagierte damit auf Straßenkämpfen zwischen Anhängern und Gegnern der Regierung, bei denen am Dienstag mindestens ein Mensch ums Leben kam. Die Opposition, die den Rücktritt Samaks fordert, weigerte sich bislang, dem Notstandserlass zu folgen und den seit rund einer Woche besetzten Regierungssitz zu räumen. Die Wahlkommission empfahl die Auflösung der Regierungspartei PPP, was die innenpolitische Krise eskalieren lassen dürfte. Die Kommission warf der PPP Stimmenkauf bei der Parlamentswahl im Dezember vor._

Quelle

----------


## Dieter

> ....trotz der anhaltenden Straßenschlachten....


Suess! Ich koennte mich echt kaputtlachen, was hier fuer ein Bild gezeichnet wird.

Hier in Bangkok geht alles nach business as usual. Waere man nicht ueber die Medien informiert, man bekaeme von allem gar nichts mit.

Es gibt hier bislang weder "Strassenschlachten" noch sonst irgendwelche spuerbaren Einschraenkungen.

Es gab einen Zusammenstoss am fruehen Dienstagmorgen in der Rachadaemnoen Road, thats all.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ja klingt halt alles ein wenig nach Sensationspresse!
Je mehr Blut, je besser verkauft sich die Auflage! War doch schon immer so!

----------


## Dieter

Richtig Daniel, nur hatte ich Reuters bisher fuer eine der serioesesten Informationsquellen gehalten und das muss ich inzwischen doch stark anzweifeln.

----------


## LosFan

::  
ist Thailand unregierbar geworden ? 

www.faz.net/ "Hier kann niemand mehr regieren ....."




> Demokratie soll lächerlich gemacht werden
> 
> Andere richten sich auf einen Dauerkonflikt ein und verweisen darauf, dass nicht einmal die Verhängung des Ausnahmezustands Wirkung gezeigt hat. Armeechef Anupong Paochinda nimmt seinen Auftrag, Versammlungen von mehr als fünf Personen zu unterbinden, offenkundig nicht ernst und gibt damit ein weiteres Verfassungsinstitut der Lächerlichkeit preis. In Diplomatenkreisen wird spekuliert, dass es sogar Absicht sein könnte, „die Demokratie so kläglich aussehen zu lassen, dass sie irgendwann keiner mehr haben will“.


Es wäre wirklich schade, wenn das Land des Lächelns  in Chaos und Unberechenbarkeit abdriften würde, 
die Nachbar-Länder (Malaysia, Vietnam, Kambodscha, Indonesien,  ...) warten schon darauf, 
die Touristenströme umzulenken ...... 
 ::

----------


## guenny

@Phommel zum Verständnis,
es ging um eine Demo in Buriram, das macht aus der gleichen Provinz im Schnitt 80-100 km einfach.
Ich glaube auch, dass da beide Seiten für demokratische Leistungen der Bürger bezahlen.
Und dass das wohl inzwischen als normal angesehen wird. Ja, ja,  die doofen Isaanis. Angefangen hat damit wohl nicht erst Toxin, aber alle machens wohl mittlerweile nach. wieviele von den Stimmen die Samlak bekommen hat nun gekauft waren oder nicht, das spielt im Nachhinein wohl kaum eine Rolle. Man gewinnt eigentlich fast den Eindruck, dass Thailand in seiner Gesamtheit noch meilenweit von einer westlich geprägten Demokratie weg ist.

----------

Hi Guenny

Achso, na dann ist klar. 

Ich ging halt davon aus, dass die Interessierten ans never-ending-woodstock gefahren werden sollten.   ::  

Zum Wandel im Isaan könnte ich was schreiben, aber ich will hier nicht schon wieder die User gegen mich aufbringen.   ::

----------


## Dieter

> Man gewinnt eigentlich fast den Eindruck, dass Thailand in seiner Gesamtheit noch meilenweit von einer westlich geprägten Demokratie weg ist.


Das ist so und solange die Mehrheit der Menschen mit dem Begriff "Demokratie" nichts anfangen kann, wird sich daran kaum was aendern.

----------


## Samuianer

Das faengt mit dem Glauben an das "sin? bon" (Bestechung eigentlich)  als Belohnung, Bezahlung, Entlohnung, Honorar, Lohn, Verdienst, Vergütung, Versuchung, Verlockung, Anreiz, Veranlassung, Kaufanreiz etc. verstanden wird und gerade eben bei der einfachen Bevoelkerung das auch noch mit positiven Predikaten belegt, und als "genehm" verstanden wird.

Der Begriff   ???? ??? ?????  "ngön- gin- plau" - Bestechungsgeld bedeutet eigentlich mehr so was wie "Geld essen frei/leer"... keinerlei Straftatbestand wird damit verbunden, es ist normal, fuer Viele ein Muss!

Faellt Alles unter die Kategorie "gutes Herz" (DschaiDii) solange diese Verzerrungen, die Grauzone von gut und schlecht bis boese oder eben kriminell, nicht ganz klar verstanden oder gaenzlich neu gezogen werden, sehe ich schwarz!

Die, die sich darueber mokieren gelten besonders in laendlichen Gegenden, der Provinz als Querteiber und da dem so ist, halten die, denen das stinkt, lieber den Mund oder gehen nach Bangkok!

Wenn sich einer nur die Auswirkungen der Vetternwirtschaft vor Augen fuehrt, voellig inkompetente Leute sitzen in Positionen, wo es ausschliesslich darum geht die "Investition" und moeglichst mehr heraus zu holen, oder ist es nur ein Lohnposten, dann dient der bestenfalls als Statussymbol, aber auch der ist bei Allem was laeuft "dabei"!

Deswegen liegt halt Vieles im Argen!

In Schluesselpositionen sind halt nur Leute die auf Anruf, sofort aktiv werden, oder vorab NUR das tun was ihnen gesagt wird, halten solange den Posten bis was gesagt wird (Schlaeferzelle)!

Jemand der Begriff "Ministerium fuer inaktive Posten" bekannt? 

Da sagt man in Thailand das sei das groesste aller Ministerien, keine/r wisse wieviele "Mitarbeiter" dort in Lohn und Gehalt stehen!

Wir tun das oft unbewusst oder unueberlegt rasch, mit "Thaistyle" ab, nun SO IST ES, die allgegenwaertige Tatsache, deswegen steht Thailand als Nation wiedermal, in recht kurzer Zeit vor dem was sich gerade in Bangkok vor dem Parlament und in der Makkasan Bruecken Gegend, zwischen PAD und der "demokratisch gewaehlten Regierung" abspielt.


Banharn z.B.  ein Ex-Premier Thailands, aktiver Politiker mit viel Einfluss, Grossbauunternehmer, kennt den Unterschied zwischen Elisabeth Taylor und Elisabeth II nicht, wird auch gern "Daeng-Xiao-Banharn" genannt!

So eben auch Samak, der glaubt fest daran das ihm Alle nur schlecht gesinnt sind, und kann nicht aufgeben weil die "Investoren" ja ihre Einzahlungen noch garnicht amortisieren konnten!

Solange die breite Masse, kreuz und quer durch das Land, allen Ernstes glaubt das mit "sin bon" nix verkehrt ist, wird alles verkehrt bleiben!

----------

Naja, ich hatte mich gerade mit meiner Frau darüber unterhalten. Aktuell werden wohl viele Polizisten - so auch mein dauerbesoffener Schwager - nach Bangkok gekarrt. Der 'Stimmenkauf' findet direkt in den Städten des Isaan nicht statt (Also zumindest in Udon Muang gab's da keine unsittlichen Angebote), es wird aber auf'm Land deutlich gezahlt. Meine Frau habe - als Randnotiz - weder Samak noch früher Thaksin gewählt. Meine Frau scheint auch eher mit den Protestlern zu sympathisieren, wobei sie mit der Information daß Polizei nach Bangkok zusammengezogen wird größeren trouble in BKK befürchtet.

----------


## guenny

Manfred, den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Genau das meinte ich, dieses völlig fehlende Unrechtsbewusstsein in breitesten Bevölkerungsschichten ist für mich der Grund von fehlender Demokratiereife zu sprechen.
Und mit breitesten Schichten meinte ich die Opposition genauso wie die an den Futtertrögen der Macht sitzenden.
Dass es sowohl auf dm flachen Land als auch in den Städten, besonders auch in BKK andersdenkende gibt, das will ich nicht bestreiten.
Übrigens dieses Ministerium kenne ich nicht, weißt du genaueres darüber?

----------


## Dieter

Ich glaube, aber wie geagt das glaube ich nur, dass im Moment beide Seiten versuchen ohne Gesichtsverlust aus der ganzen Kacke wieder rauszukommen.

----------

> [...]andersdenkende [...]


Das "andersdenken" schwillt aber nunmehr zu einem zwar undemokratischen aber richtigen "die Mehrheit bei uns sind große Deppen, die möglichst nicht wählen sollten" an. Eine richtige "Demokratie" ist doch nur von Sinn wenn "Demos" tatsächlich ansatzweise weiß was es tut.

----------

Ich denke jeder Erklärungsversuch mit westlicher Denke ist zum scheitern verurteilt. 
Die sind einfach so - akzeptiert es - denn es lebt sich dann unbeschwerter.   ::

----------


## big_cloud

http://teakdoor.com/thailand-and-asia-n ... otest.html

Heute gehts richtig rund in Bangkok

----------

Ich befürchte, dass sich in den nächsten drei Stunden die Meldungen überschlagen werden.

Es läuft zumindest alles auf eine sehr unruhige Nacht hinaus.

----------


## Daniel Sun

_Thailand: Schwerste Straßenschlacht in Bangkok seit 1992

© ZEIT online, Tagesspiegel | 08.10.2008 07:29

In Thailand sind bei den Unruhen in der Hauptstadt Bangkok mindestens zwei Menschen ums Leben gekommen, 437 sollen verletzt worden sein. Das Auswärtige Amt in Berlin rief Thailand-Reisende zu erhöhter Vorsicht auf.

Bei den schwersten Straßenschlachten seit 16 Jahren sind in der thailändischen Hauptstadt Bangkok am Dienstag mindestens zwei Menschen ums Leben gekommen. 437 wurden nach Angaben des Gesundheitsministeriums verletzt. Einen Tag nach der blutigen Konfrontation zwischen Polizei und Demonstranten herrschte am Mittwoch gespannte Ruhe. Unbewaffnete Soldaten waren auf den Straßen, um Ruhe und Ordnung zu halten.

Rund 8000 Anhänger des Oppositionsbündnisses Volksallianz für Demokratie (PAD) blockierten am Dienstag das Parlament, um die Antrittsrede des neuen Ministerpräsidenten Somchai Wongsawat zu verhindern. Der bedrängte Regierungschef musste per Hubschrauber aus dem umzingelten Parlament ausgeflogen werden.

In der PAD haben sich Royalisten, Gewerkschafter, Geschäftsleute und Vertreter traditioneller Eliten aus Bangkok zusammengeschlossen. Sie halten das derzeitige demokratische System für korruptionsanfällig und fordern deshalb ein Parlament, in dem 30 Prozent der Abgeordneten gewählt und die restlichen 70 Prozent ernannt werden.

Auswärtiges Amt geht von weiteren Unruhen aus

Die Polizei feuerte mit Tränengasgranaten in die Menge. Dabei waren mehrere teils schwer verletzt worden. Einigen wurden durch explodierende Granaten Gliedmaßen abgerissen. Zwei Menschen kamen uns Leben. Von den 437 Verletzten waren nach Angaben des Gesundheitsministeriums am Mittwoch noch mehr als 70 in Krankenhäusern. Mindestens acht Polizisten wurden verletzt, darunter zwei durch Schusswunden.

"Blutbad in Bangkok" titelte die Zeitung "The Nation" am Mittwoch. "Am Rande der Anarchie" schrieb die "Bangkok Post". Bei dem letzten Blutbad auf den Straßen von Bangkok war die Armee im Mai 1992 gegen Demonstranten eingeschritten. Damals kamen mehr als 100 Menschen ums Leben. Der damalige Regierungschef wurde zum Rücktritt gezwungen.


Das Auswärtige Amt in Berlin rief Thailand-Touristen zu erhöhter Vorsicht auf. Auf seiner Internetseite wird dringend empfohlen, "Demonstrationen und sonstige größere Menschenansammlungen zu meiden, auch um sich nicht dem Risiko eventueller Sprengstoffanschläge auszusetzen". Es müsse in den nächsten Wochen weiter mit großen Demonstrationen gerechnet werden. Vor allem das besetzte Gelände um den Regierungssitz und die Umgebung des Parlaments solle gemieden werden. (nis/dpa/AFP)_

Quelle

----------


## Daniel Sun

_Gespannte Ruhe nach Unruhen in Bangkok

© AP(PR-inside.com 08.10.2008 10:28:01)

Bangkok (AP) Nach den schwersten Unruhen in Thailand seit 16 Jahren haben regierungsfeindliche Demonstranten der Polizei einen übertriebenen Einsatz von Gewalt vorgeworfen. Die Regierung habe «Kriegswaffen» angewendet, sagte einer der Aktivisten, Somsak Kosaisuk. Bei den Zusammenstößen am Dienstag in Bangkok wurden zwei Menschen getötet und fast 450 verletzt. Am Mittwoch herrschte in der Hauptstadt gespannte Ruhe, zahlreiche Soldaten patrouillierten in den Straßen. Verletzt wurden Medizinern zufolge
423 Demonstranten und 20 Polizisten. Zwei Personen wurden teilweise die Beine abgerissen. Die Sicherheitskräfte hatten nach Angaben eines Fotografen der Nachrichtenagentur AP nicht nur wie üblich Tränengas eingesetzt, sondern mehrfach Blendgranaten in die Menge geworfen und besonders wirksames Tränengas verwendet, wodurch die Verletzungsgefahr gestiegen sei. Etliche Demonstranten waren mit Eisenstangen, Flaschen und Schleudern bewaffnet. Mindestens drei hatten Schusswaffen bei sich, wie ein Reporter der Fernsehnachrichtenagentur APTN berichtete. Sie wollten ihren Protest bis zum Rücktritt von Ministerpräsident Somchai Wongsawat fortsetzen, erklärten die Aktivisten am Mittwoch. Der Regierungschef betonte gegenüber Journalisten, sein Kabinett sei noch immer in der Lage, das Land zu führen. Die Anhänger der konservativen Volksallianz für Demokratie (PAD) halten schon seit Ende August die Umgebung des Amtssitzes des Regierungschefs besetzt. Sie betrachten den erst am 25. September vereidigten Somchai als Marionette des früheren Ministerpräsidenten Thaksin Shinawatra, der 2006 bei einem Militärputsch gestürzt wurde und im britischen Exil lebt. Somchai ist ein Schwager von Thaksin._

Quelle

----------


## Daniel Sun

Und noch ein Newsletter von Thailand-Tours zu den Vorfällen!

_Liebe Thailand-Freunde,
liebe Thailand-Reisende!

Wir möchten Sie aus gegebenen Anlass über die gestrigen Vorfälle in Bangkok informieren. Im folgenden Newsletter finden Sie unsere aktuelle Stellungnahme und die Info unseres örtlichen Büros von gestern abend.

Ihr Sarawut Muangyai & das Team von Thailand Tours
08.10.2008


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1.    Thailand Tours zu den gestrigen Vorfällen in Bangkok
2.    Info unseres Büros in Bangkok vom 07.10.2008 - 20:00 h
3.    Hinweis für Thailand-Reisende
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


1. Thailand Tours zu den gestrigen Vorfällen in Bangkok
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Seit Monaten protestiert eine politische Gruppe mir dem Namen PAD (People's Alliance for Democracy) in Thailand gegen die Regierung. Die Ziele dieser Gruppe wie mehr Demokratie und weniger Korruption kann man zwar im Großen und Ganzen gut heißen und unterstützen. Doch obwohl es diese Gruppe war, deren Proteste 2006 zur Absetzung des damals sehr umstrittenen Premierministers Taksin führten, kann die aktuelle Situation damit nicht verglichen werden. Der PAD fehlt aktuell der große Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung. Ihre teils seltsam anmutenden Forderungen wie z.B. jene, dass nur noch 30% des Parlaments gewählt werden soll und die restlichen 70% über ein kompliziertes Verfahren ernannt werden soll, stößt bei der normalen Bevölkerung auf wenig Gegenliebe.

So wird seit Monaten von Anhängern dieser Bewegung  in Bangkok protestiert, ohne aber die breite Bevölkerung  gewinnen zu können. Die Führer der PAD versuchen mit eigenwilligen Aktionen für Aufmerksamkeit zu sorgen. Seit 26.08.2008 ist das Govermenthouse durch die PAD besetzt. Polizei und das Militär hielten sich bisher zurück, da die Demonstranten friedlich waren.

Gestern nun sollte die Antrittsrede des neuen Ministerpräsidenten Somchai Wongsawat stattfinden. Die Anhänger der PAD versuchten zuerst den Zugang zum Parlament und dann die Türen des Parlament zu blockieren und die Abgeordneten dort einzusperren. Es ist nachvollziehbar, dass die Polizei das nicht mehr dulden konnte. So wurde Tränengas eingesetzt um diese Blokade aufzulösen und um letztendlich wieder Ruhe herzustellen. Die Folgen konnten Sie den Medien entnehmen.

Mittlerweile haben sich die Protestler an den ursprünglichen Ort Ihrer Versammlung, das Govermenthouse, zurückgezogen. Die Lage ist wieder ruhig. Polizei und unbewaffnete Einheiten des Militärs sorgen in der ganzen Stadt für Ruhe.

Georg Schuster
Produktmanager



2. Info unseres Büros in Bangkok vom 07.10.2008 - 20:00 h
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Liebe Kolleginnen und Kollegen,

Nachdem die vergangenen knapp 3 Wochen verhältnismäßig ruhig über die Bühne gegangen sind, hat sich die politische Situation in Thailand, v.a. jedoch in Bangkok seit gestern wieder drastisch verschärft. Erst hat es so ausgesehen, dass die Opposition den neuen Premierminister Somchai wohl oder übel akzeptieren wird (zur Erinnerung: er ist der Schwager des vor 2 Jahren unter schweren Korruptionsvorwürfen abgesetzten Premiers Thaksin), nun hat sich das Blatt jedoch bereits wieder gewendet.

Ausschlag dazu gab die Verhaftung von zwei der drei mutmaßlichen Anführern der demonstrierenden oppositionellen PAD (Peoples Alliance for Democracy) über das vergangene Wochenende. Aufgrund dieser Tatsache wurden die Gespräche zwischen der neuen Regierung und der PAD abgebrochen und die PAD hat wieder zu Großdemonstrationen aufgerufen. Seit Montagnachmittag belagerten wieder etwa rund 4000 Demonstranten das Parlamentsgebäude und das Gouvernment House im Regierungsviertel im Nordosten von Bangkok.

Heute früh wurde den Regierungs-Mitgliedern der Zutritt zum Parlament verwehrt, worauf die Polizei mit massivem Tränengas-Einsatz versucht hat, die Demonstration aufzulösen und die Barrikaden zu durchbrechen. Dabei sind nach lokalen Medienberichten bis zu 70 Personen verletzt worden, einige wenige sogar schwer.

Khun Chavalit, der stellvertretende Premier- und Sicherheitsminister, hat heute kurz nach der Eskalation seinen Rücktritt bekannt gegeben und damit die Verantwortung für den unverhältnismäßig harten Einsatz gegen die Opposition übernommen.

Im Moment ist die Situation in Bangkok ruhig, alles funktioniert ganz normal und Geschäfte, Shopping Center, Restaurants und Bars haben "Business as usual". Touristen können sich weiterhin in der Stadt uneingeschränkt und gefahrlos bewegen, einzig das touristisch wenig interessante Regierungsviertel sollte gemieden werden. In allen anderen Landesteilen und touristischen Destinationen spürt man nichts von den Unruhen in Bangkok und es herrscht normales Treiben.

Ergänzende Informationen und Berichte zur aktuellen Situation findet man auf folgenden Web-Sites:

The Nation: http://
Bangkok Post: http://

Selbstverständlich halten wir Euch alle auf dem Laufenden, sollte sich an der Situation etwas ändern.

Mit erneut turbulenten Grüßen aus Bangkok,

Siam Express Co., Ltd.
Marcel Boeni



3. Hinweis für Thailand-Reisende
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Wir empfehlen in Bangkok die Bereiche des Govermenthouses und des Parlaments zu vermeiden. Alle anderen Sehenswürdigkeiten können ohne Einschränkungen besucht und besichtigt werden, auch der Große Palast. Sofern Sie sich von den Orten der Demonstration (dem Regierungsviertel) fernhalten, werden Sie davon auch nichts mitbekommen. Unsere Kolleginnen und Kollegen aus Bangkok haben uns heute morgen nochmals bestätigt, dass das Leben in der Millionenmetropole seinen normalen friedlichen Gang wie immer geht.

Nach wie vor handelt es sich um einen sehr begrenzten innenpolitischen Konflikt der mit Touristen und ausländischen Besuchern nichts zu tun hat. Als Urlauber können Sie gefahrlos reisen, es handelt sich weder um landesweite Unruhen oder gar bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände. Ganz im Gegenteil! Im ganzen Lande (Thailand ist groß) und vor allem in den Urlaubsdestinationen gibt es keinerlei Demonstrationen. Sogar in Bangkok werden Sie von den Vorkommnissen nichts mitbekommen, sofern Sie unserer Empfehlung folgen, und die genannte Gegend meiden. Alle unsere Ausflugstouren in Bangkok finden wie gewohnt statt._

Quelle: newsletter@thailand-tours.org

----------

Den meisten Touristen geht das doch am Arsch vorbei, was aus den Menschen wird, die nun verstümmelt oder sonst wie Invalide geschlagen wurden.
Hauptsache das Bier ist gekühlt an der Quelle der Short- und Longtimes.

----------


## pezi

Den meisten Touristen geht das doch am Ar*** vorbei,
ja wo solls ihnen denn sonnst hingehen pommel? kein einziger farang wirt hier jemals gefragt was er zu dieser sache meint.es ist klip und klar das alles was da passiert geht euch einen feuchten heering an.das sind thai probleme und werden es auch immer sein.ob es uns past oder nicht.gruss pezi

----------


## Daniel Sun

Klar sind es Probleme der Thais und das dazu kein Farang nach seiner Meinung gefragt wird dürfte wohl auch klar sein. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass es jedem (oder den meisten) Touri(s) am Arsch vorbei geht. Denke mal das sich auch viele ihre Gedanken dazu machen, das heißt aber noch nicht das man dazu etwas sagen muß oder sollte. Ändern kann man es eh nicht, höchstens seine Konsequenzen darauß ziehen. Wie die allerdings aussehen muß wohl jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.

----------

Hab in einem Forum gelesen wo ein Farang schreibt, dass sich die PAD'ler wohl auf die Tränengasdinger warfen damit ihnen die Glieder bewusst abgesprengt wurden. Um danach schlussendlich Stimmung gegen die Regierung zu betreiben.



Jetzt mal ehrlich, wie versoffen muss ein Hirn sein um sich sowas zusammen zu reimen?


Meinte eher diese Richtung zuvor mit meinem Post. Fehlende Anteilnahme im Sinne von Mitgefühl.

----------


## Enrico

> Hab in einem Forum gelesen wo ein Farang schreibt, dass sich die PAD'ler wohl auf die Tränengasdinger warfen damit ihnen die Glieder bewusst abgesprengt wurden. Um danach schlussendlich Stimmung gegen die Regierung zu betreiben.


Solls ja geben, solche Menschen, aber kann ich mir bei besten Willen nicht vorstellen....

----------

Während die Farangs in den Foren sich blöde anmachen, scheinen sie nicht mal zu merken, dass Bewegung in die Sache zu kommen scheint:

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2008...s_30085750.php

----------


## Samuianer

> Während die Farangs in den Foren sich blöde anmachen, scheinen sie nicht mal zu merken, dass Bewegung in die Sache zu kommen scheint:
> 
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2008...s_30085750.php



Das ist Eines, das wahrhaft Traurige an der Sache ist, das es denen die am lautesten rumbloeken "der Taksin" war garnicht so schlecht und auch sonst kaum Ahnung haben, das letztendlich am A_sch vorbeigeht, Hauptsache "Mia" macht keinen Aufstand und es gibt keinen Liebesentzug!

Noch besser sind die, denen die Argumente ausgehen und dann persoenliche Anpinkelei betrieben!

Oder ganz krass die nun behaupten die PAD'ler haetten sich absichtlich auf die Granaten geworfen!

Wie die Verzerrungen um den tragischen Tod der jungen Frau!

----------


## Samuianer

Mal eine Zusammenstellung aus Fragmenten aus dem Netz die ich fuer eine Erklaerung halte, wen es interessiert. Der Text wenn auch noch, etwas oeberlfaechlich gibt einen guten Einblick worum es u.A. auch geht!

....ist fuer eine rasche Uebersetzung leider etwas zu lang, deswegen stell ich das mal im Original hier rein, sorry fuer die, die kein Englisch koennen!


*If the military is going to be involved* it seems we have something along the lines of class 5 & class 7. The latter being Chamlong, Panlop, Saprang et al. The former being Chavalit, Suchinda, Surayud et al and I think also the Bunnag that came out as saying he sold his house in order to clear PAD off the streets (not sure on that though).
So we have the situation of maybe using the PAD as an instrument to clear PPP off the scene but not being reliable enough to figure in any after the show scenario. Class 7 have a slightly shaky history when it comes down to the nitty gritty of allegiance so will not be trusted to follow through. The lines aren't exactly clear but if this is the case you have a point when PAD are not required any more and class 5 will see to it that they are dealt with.
There is going to be an overlap period when class 5 is dealing with the PAD and PPP maybe still have enough power to jump in and take the reins. Meanwhile the Democrats stand on the sidelines hoping to catch the crumbs that are thrown in their direction.

Anupong is neither of these 2 classes so maybe does not wield enough power to do anything. There is possibly the scenario that in reality he is not in charge of what happens.


Anupong most probably received money for not doing anything.
But not sure if that means much, because if he received the money already, he might not need to be "honest".



I think you misunderstand what I have said. The money (or not) does not factor into it . The man may have been given the position because it was expedient; in which case he holds that position as a figurehead, the decisions are not his to make. Whether he is "honest" or not is beside the point , he is merely sitting on the chair because it is convenient for others for him to sit on that chair. They (whoever they may be) are more powerful than him.


If the military is going to be involved it seems we have something along the lines of class 5 & class 7. The latter being Chamlong, Panlop, Saprang et al. The former being Chavalit, Suchinda, Surayud et al and I think also the Bunnag that came out as saying he sold his house in order to clear PAD off the streets (not sure on that though).
So we have the situation of maybe using the PAD as an instrument to clear PPP off the scene but not being reliable enough to figure in any after the show scenario. Class 7 have a slightly shaky history when it comes down to the nitty gritty of allegiance so will not be trusted to follow through. The lines aren't exactly clear but if this is the case you have a point when PAD are not required any more and class 5 will see to it that they are dealt with.
There is going to be an overlap period when class 5 is dealing with the PAD and PPP maybe still have enough power to jump in and take the reins. Meanwhile the Democrats stand on the sidelines hoping to catch the crumbs that are thrown in their direction.
Anupong is neither of these 2 classes so maybe does not wield enough power to do anything. There is possibly the scenario that in reality he is not in charge of what happens.


While talking of retired generals of various classes we shouldnt overlook the most powerful ex-general of all who has far more influence than anyone in classes 5 (Sunthorn, Suchinda, Issarapong, Boonchu, Kaset) or 7 (Chamlong, Panlop, Manoon, Sanan).

Chulachomklao Class five (1958), the people of 1992 infamy, are pretty much seen as an illiberal group and have been described as the most corrupt and power hungry military group ever. They as a whole split from the maybe more liberal Chavalit in the early 1990's. They also didnt trust his political ambitions and games and saw him as a traitor to their class! Quite how much power this still discredited class actually have is open to question. They were however strong supporters of Prem's government and so may through this avenue have some residual power.

Chulachomklao Class seven (generally The Young Turks) was generally seen as more liberal as they backed the people in 1992 against class 5 and earlier urged more reforms. They have also seen their power go up and down over ther years and have been involved in a number of failed actions but they have avoided, to date, being as discredited as class 5 even though they opposed and tried to launch coups against the Prem government. Quite how much power they currently have in the military is also moot although they have more recent retirees so it may be more.

Anupong, who of course didnt have a meeting wth anyone this week wink.gif, is in the bitterly divided class ten, of which Thaksin is a member too, which has 3 factions: Thaksin supporters, Thaksin enemies and politcally quiet. This is one reason why Anupong is probably forced to rely on others. A divided class is not a good support base. Quite who is the most powerful serving military officer may not be as obvious as who is the most powerful retired military officer but whoever it is will be loyal to those needed to be loyal to.

Saprang technically came from class 18 of the Chulachomklao Royal Military Academy and Surayud from class 12.

It is worth imho taking a read of a certain book on the period around the early 90's as there are a few interesting parallels. I have also been reading some stuff about 1997 and a proposed coup against themselves which is also interesting in light of recent events.

If the military do get involved I have little doubt that both the PAD leadership and the PPP will suffer. Right now as politicians stock is at its lowest ebb ever, the police already disliked become further discredited, the opposition just looks impotent and the PAD seem to get crazier the stock of the military is rising again. I seriously doubt that this is some complete accident. If they need to "save the country" at some point this rise in their stock will make them a lot more acceptable especially after ruling out coups left right and center. They are repositioning as the central neutral body.

All imho


With Somchai cancelling his trips and the violence on the streets, it is probably just a logical follow on, but there are lots of rumours that a coup was planned for a few days ago but never came to fruition.
Quite frankly the military can try and hide behind this facade as long as they like but it is painfully obvious what goes on. The military just don't want to lose their grip on the country. As long as this country is structured as it is at present then this will be what will happen again and again. They want to control their grip on politics and this is how they do it. It is just that the perceived threat to national security changes shape and position over time.
You can cheer on each side as much as much as you like, but best not to be too deluded into thinking that you are supporting the road to democracy or those with clean hands and pure minds. Because really in doing this you are just a convenient tool of those with real interests at stake. Don't for a moment think that your political conscience (or the odd finger or leg) is of any consequence to them. Politics like anywhere is a dog eat dog battle and here it gets taken to extremes.

----------


## Dieter

> Den meisten Touristen geht das doch am Ar*** vorbei,
> ja wo solls ihnen denn sonnst hingehen pommel? kein einziger farang wirt hier jemals gefragt was er zu dieser sache meint.es ist klip und klar das alles was da passiert geht euch einen feuchten heering an.das sind thai probleme und werden es auch immer sein.ob es uns past oder nicht.gruss pezi



Wo kommst Du denn her, um mit so einem dicken Brett vor dem Kopf rumzurennen? "Farang mai kochai", des geht vielleicht im Negerdorf, aber sonst nirgends. Meine Freunde in Bangkok sind an meiner Meinung sehr interessiert.

----------


## Samuianer

So, Tage vergehen und Eines nach dem Anderen kommt ans Licht!

Die Traengasgranaten waren tatsaechlich die Ausloeser, die 2 Tote und unzaehlige Verletzte forderten und keinen "selbstgebastelten Bomben der PAD'ler!

Die Granaten wurden tatsaechlich "uaf Mann" gefeuert!

Das Parlament hatte sich iinmitten der Nacht zusammen gefunden um den naechsten Schritt abzustimmen, nach Augenzeugen erschienen einige Politiker im T-Shirt andere, wie z.B. Gesundheitsminister Chalerm machten einen angetrunkenen Eindruck!

Chavalit hat Anweisungen gegeben mit den PAD'lern zu verhandeln um einen Abzug zu erzielen, sollten die Verhandlungen keinen Erfolg zeitigen, sei nichts zu tun!

Er wurde offensichtlich von Chalerm und Kowit, beides hochrangige Ex-Polizisten hintergangen, deswegen sein eiliger Ruecktritt!

Weitere Untersuchungen der Eskalation am Dienstag sind angeregt oder im Gange.

Heute hat Ex-PM Anand erstmals den Finger in Richtung Taxin erhoben und gesagt das er der Mann sei der den "Schluessel" zur Loesung des "Konflikts" in den Haenden haelt!

Kurz er solle seinen Einmischungen in die Politik Thailands aufgeben!

Taxins Sprachrohr hat die Angelegenheit schon dementiert!


.......Fortsetzung folgt...

----------


## pezi

Wo kommst Du denn her, um mit so einem dicken Brett vor dem Kopf rumzurennen? "Farang mai kochai", des geht vielleicht im Negerdorf, aber sonst nirgends. 
hallo dieter ich glaube nicht das du geistig in der lage bist diesen ausführungen hier zu folgen.
gruss pezi.

Den meisten Touristen geht das doch am Ar*** vorbei,hat pommel geschrieben. 
ja wo solls ihnen denn sonnst hingehen pommel? kein einziger farang wirt hier jemals gefragt was er zu dieser sache meint.es ist klip und klar das alles was da passiert geht euch einen feuchten heering an.das sind thai probleme und werden es auch immer sein.ob es uns past oder nicht.gruss pezi
Den meisten Touristen geht das doch am Ar*** vorbei,
ja wo solls ihnen denn sonnst hingehen pommel? kein einziger farang wirt hier jemals gefragt was er zu dieser sache meint.es ist klip und klar das alles was da passiert geht euch einen feuchten heering an.das sind thai probleme und werden es auch immer sein.ob es uns past oder nicht.gruss pezi

----------


## Dieter

Da muss ich Dir leider widersprechen lieber Petzi. Ich erlebe hier eine voellig andere Realitaet und diskutierte schon ausgiebigst mit Freunden (thailaendischen) ueber das Thema.

----------


## pezi

Da muss ich Dir leider widersprechen lieber Petzi.sieste dieter unter solchen umständen können wier hier eine vernünftige discussion führen. bei uns in udon iss das hald wieder anders.da giebt es sehr wenige die das interessiert, wennst mit einen thai hier darueber redest blockt der sofort ab.das ist ihm peinlich mit einen farang darueber zu reden.gruss pezi

----------


## Dieter

Wohnst Du in der Stadt Udon oder irgendwo in der Provinz Udon? Im zweiten Falle koennte ich das sogar verstehen.

Hier in Bangkok werde ich in die stattfindendenden Diskussionen von meinen Bekannten  mit eingebunden, die sind sehr interessiert, wie das Ausland ueber die Sache denkt.

Ansonsten sorry, bin manchmal etwas zu direkt und bei vermuteten Pro Thaksin Einstellungen geht mir sehr schnell der Hut hoch   ::  .

----------


## pezi

wohne in der stadt.das problem hier ist einer iss pad der nachbar ppp.also wollns keinen streit untereinander.so mit wirt diese sache in bangkok einfach ignoriert.gruss pezi

----------

